# Polish Applicator



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I bought a hand held paint pad from B&Q few months ago. 99p each Yesterday I started the Bi annual polish of the van. 

Lots too polish, I used the paint pad to apply the polish "Mer " It makes the job alot easier. 

Used a lot less polish and faster. 

Andy


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

Give us some details then, do you put the mer in a container, do you dampen the applicator, how much Mer do you use, how long does it take.

It's no good giving us a taster like your post, we need information.  

Seriously I think it's a great idea and one I might try. Thanks, Frank.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

details
1 Wash Van
Stop for beer tea etc
2 Use small oval ice cream tub the type esco sell. just cover the bottom with polish I did not add water.
3 load the pad like you would paint then lightly scape off excess and apply to van.
You can rub it in with the pad to lift anystubbon stains, with Mer leave it to dry then buff off. Lovely shine.

Andy


----------



## toojo (Dec 4, 2008)

Andy how much would I need to do my van.7metres long 2.5 height.
John.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Mine is 8 meter used about than 1/2 litre. No waste as you are not filling up a rag with polish as I used to.

You only need to cover the paint with a thin film. Best not to put to much in to the container at once as it dies out. I apply a large section at a time and then let it dry completely before polishing off.

Andy


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

My brother in law uses Mer.

He puts some in the water with wash and wax or ordinary detergent.
Washes car and buffs to a shine.

Its an old V12 E Type Jaguar.
It comes out twice a year, goes to dealers for anual service
about a 20 mile round trip.
He has owned it for 38 years.


DAve p


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks Andy thats just what I wanted, Frank


----------



## toojo (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks Andy I`ll give it a try.
John


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

First they put our plumbers out of work now it's car and van cleaning - anyway I thought most of the Hand Car Washers were supposedly Kosovans?


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Ho Ho Ho

Actually I can speak Polish

Yeah...

Cherry Blossom, Kiwi, Mansion, Guardshine - it goes on and on...

Cheers

Dave


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Becareful you do not get Mer onto black bumpers and door handles as it does leave a mark that can not be washed off. I use a back to black after the polish on them.

Andy


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Mer is posibly the most abrasive regular polish available, so dont usr it too often or you will remove any surface you are polishing. I am not sure that it is Ok for GRP but would not use it on modern 2 pack paintwork as it will cut through the top coat if used too often.

You will lose a lot of liquid wax into the foam of the paint pad leaving the larger molecules on the surface of the pad making the pads more abrasive. Another thing to take into consideration is that you are using the same small surface area of a paint pad for the whole van, if you used a cloth you would use a clean part for each area, this makes sure that you are not rubbing the same grit round the whole van causing swirl marka and scratches. And finally never dip a pad or cloth into a dish of wax/polish as you transfer grit and dirt into the liquid.


----------

